# Want a cool gaming laptop



## Rawlaw

I've been in the market for a laptop. My dad has also been. He's landed up with a choice of a mac. 
(see this:http://www.computerforum.com/154081-mac-laptop-comparison.html)
 I however am considering a alienware laptop. I know they are overpriced and all but i want to get one. My budget is about 2 grand but its a little bit flexible.I game my dad does not.


----------



## kookooshortman55

You can get a customized gaming laptop for around $800.  Check out the gaming laptop configurators at www.ibuypower.com and www.cyberpowerpc.com


----------



## Rawlaw

I'm looking at the ibuypower though theirs a lot of stuff they don't say. How much does it weigh, warranty, etc.  Hows this build, if it is not adequate for good gaming on let's say crysis feel tell me i am way below my budget.


----------



## kookooshortman55

If you have the money to spend a laptop that can handle Crysis you can definitely make one.  I was going through a website a couple days ago for the fun of it.  I made a laptop with a Cire 17 975 processor with 2 GTX 280's.  Of course it was valued at $4000, but you shouldn't really be restricted to what you can build simply because of the fact that it's a laptop.  You get what you pay for.  Check out the CyberPower PC website, it has more in-depth specs on their computers.  If you plan on playing Crysis will good frames I would look into getting of the 260M builds.  A 9600M build would be a great gaming computer for most games, but you might need something a bit more powerful to run Crysis.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Cyberpowerpc and Ibuypower aren't really the most reputable sager/asus resellers.. Actually they are two of the worst.


----------



## Washrag

You can find some pretty decent laptops on Newegg for gaming. Especially MSI. I'd stay away from ibuypower and cyberpower due to past experiences with their desktops. Alienware is pretty overpriced and not something I'd recommend, but if it's what you want, go for it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I do not recommend Alienware at all. Look around at Newegg, and some other places posted above. I got my laptop around this time last year, and technically, the cards are "outdated", but the new 9 series is practically the 8 series, so it's still the name, just different on paper.


If you find some that catch your eye, post them here and we'll check em out.


----------



## Sir Travis D

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I do not recommend Alienware at all. Look around at Newegg, and some other places posted above. I got my laptop around this time last year, and technically, the cards are "outdated", but the new 9 series is practically the 8 series, so it's still the name, just different on paper.
> 
> 
> If you find some that catch your eye, post them here and we'll check em out.



For $2,000, with Alienware, you can get a GTX 200 series card, beats any 9 series non sli config.


----------



## bomberboysk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I do not recommend Alienware at all. Look around at Newegg, and some other places posted above. I got my laptop around this time last year, and technically, the cards are "outdated", but the new 9 series is practically the 8 series, so it's still the name, just different on paper.
> 
> 
> If you find some that catch your eye, post them here and we'll check em out.


+1, You can get an asus notebook with a mobile 4870x2 for $2200ish on newegg.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> +1, You can get an asus notebook with a mobile 4870x2 for $2200ish on newegg.



-1, that asus has a bad processor that cannot be overclocked. @The op's budget is $2000, not $2200.


----------



## Rawlaw

I've looked around at newegg for hours before, none of them struck me as good. Can u see my upgrades on laptops on ibuypower? Here are some i found

http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=394#header

http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=328#header



This is one i found but i don't get what difrenciates it from my first and second one
http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=401#header

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Xplorer_X7-8800_Notebook/detail#configurator_top

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Xplorer_X7-8800_Notebook/detail#configurator_top


----------



## kookooshortman55

They all look good, the first three are all based off the same model and have similar cases, but they have different video cards and hard drive sizes.  As far as I can tell, the customizations carried through the link.


----------



## Rawlaw

I don't think they carried on, I made some changes like making the proccesser 2.9 ghz. Which one should I get? I want good gaming on crysis and halo 2 also I work for school on it and I want fast internet. Feel free to post a totaly different one.also we're leaving on vacation on july 8 so if its possible I would rather get it before then.


----------



## bomberboysk

Tbh id look at sager, can get a GTX280M graphics card vs the 260M:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=129131&action=customize


----------



## Rawlaw

I upgraded the proccesser to a 3.0 ghz and the hardrve to a 320 gb hardrive and landed at 2 grand. Do u think I really need that fast of a proccesser for my needs?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I upgraded the proccesser to a 3.0 ghz and the hardrve to a 320 gb hardrive and landed at 2 grand. Do u think I really need that fast of a proccesser for my needs?


On the sager? Id go for a 2.8Ghz P9600, upgrade memory to 4gb and upgrade to a 500gb or 320gb 7200rpm hard drive.


----------



## Rawlaw

Do u think that's the absolute best choice for my needs?


----------



## kookooshortman55

You honestly don't really need the 280M if you're trying to stick to a budget.  You can run a tweaked version of Crysis on high settings with a 9600M.  The 260M would be a huge upgrade already.  The only reason I would consider 280M in a laptop is if you plan on completely maxing out most of every game (and personally anything above 4xAA is not necessary), and by the time you get there, you might as well build a desktop.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Do u think that's the absolute best choice for my needs?


I would say so, yes.


kookooshortman55 said:


> You honestly don't really need the 280M if you're trying to stick to a budget.  You can run a tweaked version of Crysis on high settings with a 9600M.  The 260M would be a huge upgrade already.  The only reason I would consider 280M in a laptop is if you plan on completely maxing out most of every game (and personally anything above 4xAA is not necessary), and by the time you get there, you might as well build a desktop.


Personally, i prefer getting the best gpu you can in a notebook, as on most notebooks it is very tough or impossible to upgrade the gpu, while the cpu, memory, and hard drive can be pretty easily upgraded down the road. Plus at 1920x1200, the GTX280M is almost necessary(well, then again a lower end notebook would not have a 1920x1200 display).


----------



## Rawlaw

So i should get the one u recommended with the 2.8 ghz speed, 320 gb 7200 rpm, 4 gb ddr3 ram? It dosen't specify stuff like how long the battery lasts or how big of a screen it has.


----------



## Rawlaw

Ya i don't know how i got 2 grand before but now im getting 2154 which is over my budget, i just had to get my old mac fixed because it crashed so my budget is back down to 1900


----------



## bomberboysk

Then, a GTX260M based notebook would be better. This is a 15.4" notebook here:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=160092&action=customizeCustomize it with the following:
Display: 15.4" WUXGA LCD with Matte Finish Surface (1920X1200)   							 							 							
Processor: 45nm Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T9600 / 6MB L2 Cache, 2.80GHz, 1066MHz FSB 
Memory:4GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz - 2 X 2GB  
Hard Drive: 320GB 7200rpm SATA 300 Hard Drive 

With those total would be *$1894.00*


----------



## Rawlaw

k i think i want a car adapter but u think its worth 60 bucks?


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812220007

Id just get something along the lines of that.


----------



## Rawlaw

Do i really need the matex finish?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Do i really need the matex finish?


Its a higher resoloution display, 1920x1200 vs 1680x1050, means clearer, sharper display. Basically,its higher res than "high definition" 1080p.


----------



## Rawlaw

Where can i deduct some cash?


----------



## bomberboysk

How much you need to drop off?


----------



## Rawlaw

Nvm, alright i paid for it though its going to get here after i leave


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Nvm, alright i paid for it though its going to get here after i leave


Sometimes they come before they say they will, just depends on the workload.


----------



## Rawlaw

My mom stoped the order because she thinks it's too much money even though i'm the one paying for it.. She telling me i have to "Save money for a rainy day" Which i perfectly understand except she could have told me before i ordered it.

Any ways i have to look at a new one. This one intrigued me because i put the proccesser speed up to 3.06 and upgraded the hardrive to a 360 gb 7200 rpm and it still came out pretty cheap. I got 1369 $ think i need anything else?
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=177856&action=customize


----------



## kookooshortman55

Well, this ones a lot cheaper because the video card nowhere near as powerful.  I bet the screen size is a lower resolution too.  Honestly on a 15" screen, 1920x1200 isn't necessary, not to mention it would decrease your gaming performance.  I'm running 1680x1050 on a 22" monitor and I'm not complaining, so it's not bad.


----------



## Rawlaw

Well i want to spend 1400 but i probably could stretch that to 1500. What should i look at?


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Tbh id look at sager, can get a GTX280M graphics card vs the 260M:
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=129131&action=customize


bomber, for around 1500-2000($) overall, do you think this is one the best overall deals you will find?graphics card is mint. is this a trusted company?


----------



## Sir Travis D

<3tennis said:


> bomber, for around 1500-2000($) overall, do you think this is one the best overall deals you will find?graphics card is mint. is this a trusted company?



Of course. Sager is actually the notebook I'm looking at getting in the next two weeks (For real) - NP9280 for me


----------



## bomberboysk

<3tennis said:


> bomber, for around 1500-2000($) overall, do you think this is one the best overall deals you will find?graphics card is mint.* is this a trusted company?*


Yes, in my opinion, other than the panasonic toughbooks(not for gaming though, just rugged as heck and nearly indestructable), they are the best notebooks made.


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Then, a GTX260M based notebook would be better. This is a 15.4" notebook here:
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=160092&action=customizeCustomize it with the following:
> Display: 15.4" WUXGA LCD with Matte Finish Surface (1920X1200)
> Processor: 45nm Intel® Core™ 2 Duo Processor T9600 / 6MB L2 Cache, 2.80GHz, 1066MHz FSB
> Memory:4GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1066MHz - 2 X 2GB
> Hard Drive: 320GB 7200rpm SATA 300 Hard Drive
> 
> With those total would be *$1894.00*


whoops i meant this one i think. this seems very very decent for its price(?) i dont really want high powered games, just like cs and cs source etc and games with requirments similar to those. do you think i should seriously consider this?

this is in us$ right aswell?


----------



## bomberboysk

<3tennis said:


> whoops i meant this one i think. this seems very very decent for its price(?) i dont really want high powered games, just like cs and cs source etc and games with requirments similar to those. do you think i should seriously consider this?
> 
> this is in us$ right aswell?


Yes, that is a sager and as i said before, sagers are among the best notebooks made.


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Yes, that is a sager and as i said before, sagers are among the best notebooks made.


would the video card be good enough to support more high powered games?


----------



## bomberboysk

<3tennis said:


> would the video card be good enough to support more high powered games?


You could prolly play crysis at mediumish/medium high settings.The GTX280M is basically a desktop 9800gtx


----------



## Rawlaw

but i need one that will come out to 1400 or 1500, and i dont think that sager would be good for me? Would it?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> but i need one that will come out to 1400 or 1500, and i dont think that sager would be good for me? Would it?


This has probably the best specs for the price of any notebook at the moment, good gpu for the price, better than most $13-1400 notebook gpu's:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827


----------



## Rawlaw

I wont be getting that because the wheight is 9.1 pounds which is the same exact wheight as the laptop i have now and it's too heavy. Take a look at these, i found them on another forum.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218094582785

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218095770874


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I wont be getting that because the wheight is 9.1 pounds which is the same exact wheight as the laptop i have now and it's too heavy. Take a look at these, i found them on another forum.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218094582785
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1218095770874


Broked links


----------



## Rawlaw

Just look at this
http://www.computerforum.com/154286-hp-dv7-2185x-wrong-price.html

First post


----------



## Rawlaw

And also i need it by the 7th


----------



## Rawlaw

This is a computer forum..... Bomberboyks look at above


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Broked links


bomber, without having to pay, what spyware/virus programs should i get and what firewall(if any) should i get when i purchase a new lappy?


----------



## kookooshortman55

AVG free is one of the best free antivirus programs, or at least one of the most popular.  I'm currently using the free version of COMODO.  It has a pretty nice firewall in it.


----------



## bomberboysk

<3tennis said:


> bomber, without having to pay, what spyware/virus programs should i get and what firewall(if any) should i get when i purchase a new lappy?


Avira free is also good. Should also use a few utilites like ccleaner, defraggler, malwarebytes for antispy, and comodo for firewall as suggested above.



Rawlaw said:


> This is a computer forum..... Bomberboyks look at above


When you see spam post it in the report spam thread, or use the report post button. Thats all i can do, and i can do the same things you can, im not a mod/admin/etc.


----------



## Rawlaw

No not at that. i posted a link to another forum where they found a pretty good laptop. I also need it by the 7th.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9382553&type=product&id=1218095770874

Asus is great, 2 year warranty on their notebooks.


----------



## Rawlaw

That's the best im going to get? It dosent have very good battery life (good enough for me though) it still weighs alot (though if theirs no way around that ill deal with it) Is it better then a ibuypower one? Is a quad 2.0 ghz, better then a dual 2.9 ghz?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> That's the best im going to get? It dosent have very good battery life (good enough for me though) it still weighs alot (though if theirs no way around that ill deal with it) Is it better then a ibuypower one? Is a quad 2.0 ghz, better then a dual 2.9 ghz?


Well, its got the best mobile gpu your going to get, the quad is good for the newer games such as gta iv. Trust me, gta iv on a dual core sucks


----------



## Rawlaw

k im going to see if they have it at the store because i wont be at my house by the 27th


----------



## Rawlaw

I cant get that one because i just called bestbuy and they only have it online. Is the other one u showed me better?


----------



## Rawlaw

Can u find one simaler that's not backordered. Sorry but im leaving on vacation on the 7th


----------



## bomberboysk

This notebook has a good gpu, but only a dual core cpu, but for the price you cannot beat it and its GTX260M:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366651&type=product&id=1218092150636


----------



## Rawlaw

Isn't that kind of a weak cpu? Maybe i should wait till i get home


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Isn't that kind of a weak cpu? Maybe i should wait till i get home


Well, its not weak per se, plus you can always upgrade it down the road, i believe that the asus notebooks have an easily accessible cover to the cpu on the bottom.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=392176

Bottom cover comes off easily, good cpu, decent weight/battery life(2hrs/7.3lbs)


----------



## Rawlaw

well.... i can spend some more money. Will it play my halo 2, crysis on ok settings?


----------



## bomberboysk

Should play halo 2 no problems, crysis at medium/medium high settings should be good. Could always get that, then spend $200 on a q9100 and upgrade it to a quad:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-QUAD...0?hash=item1c0a8be625&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Rawlaw

take a look at this. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...4?skuId=9366615&type=product&id=1218092150740

And then i can get the quad and still come out cheaper then the quad core lappy


----------



## bomberboysk

Laptop has a pretty low rating, the one for $999 is a better deal imo, even with the price of say a memory upgrade the other one would be cheaper The one you linked to is 2.4" thick and 8.8lbs, so the other one would be somewhat smaller/lighter.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366651&type=product&id=1218092150636

Appears as if the gpu overheats in the G71


----------



## Rawlaw

So get that one and upgrade the cpu? I would rather not buy from ebay, (had bad experiences with them before.


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> So get that one and upgrade the cpu? I would rather not buy from ebay, (had bad experiences with them before.


Ebay is private sellers, not a company you but from. That seller has very high ratings/feedback, so i would trust them.


----------



## Rawlaw

So which one is better, this one
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9172511&type=product&id=1218043606827

or this one?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366651&type=product&id=1218092150636

Disregard the cpu's because ill just upgrade it to a quad.


----------



## bomberboysk

Definately asus, better gpu and much better support, plus 2 years warranty iirc. When you upgrade cpu, make sure you grab some arctic silver ceramique, best thermal compound for laptops imo since its nonconductive.


----------



## Rawlaw

This one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100009&Tpk=arctic silver ceramique


----------



## bomberboysk

Yes, but its cheaper if you head to radioshack, its like $6 or $7 for a tube there, but newegg charges like $5 shipping making theirs around $10..so once you include shipping radioshack for the win.


----------



## Rawlaw

What does it do


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> What does it do


Thermal compound, you put it between the cpu and heatsink, because you ruin the old stuff once you take the old cpu out. Pretty simple, you just use some rubbing alcohol to clean the old stuff off the cpu/gpu heatsink, then put a small drop of the new on.


----------



## Rawlaw

k ill ask u further about it when i get the laptop. Thanks alot


Ryan


----------



## Rawlaw

Do u know any stores i can get it from another store? I don't think the quad core will come by the 7th......


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Do u know any stores i can get it from another store? I don't think the quad core will come by the 7th......


Prolly not, could ask the seller to send it via an expediated shipping method though.. Although how long are you going to be gone? Its not like upgrading it would be a life or death kinda thing


----------



## Rawlaw

For a little above a month. Im not sure, will it come in time?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> For a little above a month. Im not sure, will it come in time?


Dont know, if you were to use buy it now and pay today, theres a chance you'll have it by then.


----------



## Rawlaw

I read through it and it has a lot of stuff like make sure its compatible with ur lappy, is it?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I read through it and it has a lot of stuff like make sure its compatible with ur lappy, is it?


It is compatible with the G51v


----------



## <3tennis

ok so ive made a list of stuff(anti spyware/cirus) to install when i get a new lappy. 

1)Malwarbytes anti-malware
2)hijackthis(create log straight away to compare with future logs)
3)spybot search and destroy
4)spywareblaster
5)AVG free
6)Avira anti virus free
7)COMODO anti virus
8)COMODO firewall

do you think all of this stuff will keep me fully protected? cheers


----------



## Rawlaw

Hey does Saturday count as a business day? Because it says estimated delivery 3 business days.


----------



## bomberboysk

Saturday is not a business day for newegg, depending on your location and which warehouse it ships from, you may recieve it in two days though.


----------



## Rawlaw

I've got a huge problem... I just went to best buy and they said the processer is sautered to the computer so now I'm down 200 bucks. Plz post the laptop u were talking about I am pretty sure it was the asus


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I've got a huge problem... I just went to best buy and they said the processer is sautered to the computer so now I'm down 200 bucks. Plz post the laptop u were talking about I am pretty sure it was the asus


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366651&type=product&id=1218092150636

Bestbuy is wrong, they will say stuff like that just so you buy a "better"(more expensive) notebook. Only thing decent about bestbuy is the prices on notebooks, the salespeople there are idiots.


----------



## Rawlaw

They're not. They were even courtious enough to open it up and show us it and everythin. Anyways this is the laptop  i got because it has a better video card, more ram, bigger screen, and it only weighs a pound more. And i also i got a cooling pad to cool it down
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366615&type=product&id=1218092150740


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> They're not. They were even courtious enough to open it up and show us it and everythin. Anyways this is the laptop  i got because it has a better video card, more ram, bigger screen, and it only weighs a pound more. And i also i got a cooling pad to cool it down
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366615&type=product&id=1218092150740


That has the same gpu, except also alot of gpu overheating problems. The cpu in the G51 is upgradeable, see here:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=392176
Specifically this:




Notice the screw there? That is the cpu socket, nothing soldered there^^^

 The only part soldered is the gpu here:





The only cpu's on any notebook that even come soldered on is the netbooks that have intel atom cpu's in them.


----------



## Rawlaw

Well either way i got the bigger, better one. I'll inquire them about it next time i go there


----------



## <3tennis

hey bomber, can u pls take a look at my question on precious page. thanks


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Well either way i got the bigger, better one. I'll inquire them about it next time i go there


Well, its not actually better, plus like i said there are alot of reports of the gpu overheating on the larger one.



<3tennis said:


> ok so ive made a list of stuff(anti spyware/cirus) to install when i get a new lappy.
> 
> 1)Malwarbytes anti-malware
> 2)hijackthis(create log straight away to compare with future logs)
> 3)spybot search and destroy
> 4)spywareblaster
> 5)AVG free
> 6)Avira anti virus free
> 7)COMODO anti virus
> 8)COMODO firewall
> 
> do you think all of this stuff will keep me fully protected? cheers


Should only run one antivirus, and should start your own threads. Basically all you need is avira, comodo firewall, hijackthis, malwarebytes, and peerguardian.


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Well, its not actually better, plus like i said there are alot of reports of the gpu overheating on the larger one.
> 
> 
> Should only run one antivirus, and should start your own threads. Basically all you need is avira, comodo firewall, hijackthis, malwarebytes, and peerguardian.


so no anti spyware stuff like spybot??


----------



## bomberboysk

<3tennis said:


> so no anti spyware stuff like spybot??


Malwarebytes and avira cover that.


----------



## <3tennis

bomberboysk said:


> Malwarebytes and avira cover that.


k thx for ur help


----------



## <3tennis

does avira have a background process running to stop spyware being downloaded from different sites?


----------



## 604action

For a $2000 budget, you can really get an awesome laptop.  Try shopping around online like at newegg.  They are cheaper than most places I know.


----------



## Rawlaw

No offense but u know u can just make ur own thread tennis


----------



## Rawlaw

Hey and bomberboysk u said previously that the one I just bought is not as good as the one u recomended but also the one I bought has a better video card in adition to more ram


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Hey and bomberboysk u said previously that the one I just bought is not as good as the one u recomended but also the one I bought has a better video card in adition to more ram


They both have a GTX260M, Same video card. Also, the one you puchased, according to reviews, is prone to the gpu overheating.


----------



## Rawlaw

The one we bought turned out to be defective. soon as i installed halo 2 and shot one bullet it gave me a blue screen and crashed. The sales people convinced me back to a comp. vs. lappy. Should i start a new thread or use my old one?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> The one we bought turned out to be defective. soon as i installed halo 2 and shot one bullet it gave me a blue screen and crashed. The sales people convinced me back to a comp. vs. lappy. Should i start a new thread or use my old one?


Dont buy a computer from bestbuy, thats for sure. If you go for a desktop, build it yourself. And that computer wasnt "defective", it was probably the overheating common on that model.


----------



## Rawlaw

We bought a laptop cooling pad, and a high end one at that. Should i go back to my old thread where we talked about the comp.?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> We bought a laptop cooling pad, and a high end one at that. Should i go back to my old thread where we talked about the comp.?


well its old and your situation has prolly changed, start a new one in desktop computers with what your looking for. And those cooling pads dont really work to well tbh.


----------



## Rawlaw

Hey there's no way im going to buy the components for my comp until August 19th so should i just wait till then and make a new thread?


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> Hey there's no way im going to buy the components for my comp until August 19th so should i just wait till then and make a new thread?


Wait then, prices drop and new components are released, so best to wait.


----------



## Rawlaw

alright though i might post more if i can find some internet cafe's in the middle east


----------



## sawoenk

i dont know but i have an opinion that better desktop PC than laptops if you play some games, espescially big games.


----------



## euwern

sawoenk said:


> i dont know but i have an opinion that better desktop PC than laptops if you play some games, espescially big games.



agree and you can get the same spec for a way cheaper price..


----------



## frank077

yeah very true


----------

